# Want to relocate to Singapore from Dubai



## George Joseph

This is George, I am a food safety professional currently working in Dubai. It was always a dream for me to work in Singapore but could not get a chance. I would be greatful if some one can give me some hints on job oppurtunities in Food safety/Quality Assurance in food manufacturing and Catering/Hotels in Singapore. Also please advice the chances of geting a visa for Indians. 

Thank you very much


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum. Singapore has a substantial Indian population, largely Tamil I believe. I don't know how many of them are recent immigrants though. I think most of them have been in the country for generations. Singapore is currently suffering a shortage of workers, so your chances will depend on your qualifications and whether there is a shortage in you specialty. I hope someone else here can be more helpful.

Browse other threads here, and check the Singapore government immigration web sites. Also look at things like the online version of the Straits Times for job postings. At least that might give you an idea of the demand in your field. You might also check if there are companies in Dubai that also operate in Singapore.


----------



## George Joseph

*Thank You*

Thank you very much, hope that i will get more advices in coming days

George


----------



## thomochan

Can you please tell me how to post a thread on this site ?? I am going crazy trying to find it.


----------



## Elphaba

thomochan said:


> Can you please tell me how to post a thread on this site ?? I am going crazy trying to find it.



On the main page for each country's forum there is a big red box saying New Thread - left hand side above listed threads.


----------



## George Joseph

*Hi everybody*

Can anyone out there help me to find agents in UAE/Dubai recruiting for Singapore jobs. Also if anyone from Food safety / Food Quality control field please give me some hints on jobs in singapore.


----------



## Guest

Have a look at this list of Singapore Jobs website 

Jobs

If you need any other information you could write to me at [email protected] gmail.com .


----------



## George Joseph

*Thanks a lot!*

Thank you very much. I look forward to have a great oppurtunity to work in Singapore. 





kohhh said:


> Have a look at this list of Singapore Jobs website
> 
> Jobs
> 
> If you need any other information you could write to me at [email protected] gmail.com .


----------

